# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شروعی دوباره

## Panfan

سلام 
من ۱ ماهه که شروع کردم و نمیخواستم تاپیک  بزنم چون اکثرا بازخورد خوبی نداره فقط میخواستم این تاپیک باشه که وقتی قبول شدم کارنامم و بزارم و به امثال خودم انگیزه بدم سال پیش رتبم ۹۰۰۰منطقه ۱ تجربی شد نظام جدید هستم هدفم هم زیر ۲۰۰۰هست 
شما هم اگه تازه شروع کردید یا میخواید شروع کنید اینجا بگید وقتی هم که قبول شدید کارنامتون رو بزارید .

----------


## Nerd_Girl

منم از اسفند شروع کردم درگیر کلاسای مجازی بودم و خیلی خوب نخوندم این مدت اما از امروز شروع میکنم و بعد کنکور میام میگم رتبه مو چه هزار بیارم چه ۱۰ هزار

----------


## Maryam.mz

هدف ت رو بالا تر ببر ، اگ سال 98 با میانگین 60 رتبه دو هزار میاوردن برای میانگین هفتاد زدن تلاش کن  :Yahoo (1):  به حرف بقیه هم خوبه ک توجه نمی کنی ، حتی هفته ی آخر رتبه ها چند صد تا چند صد تا تغییر می کنن ، الان که سه ماه مونده هنوز !

----------


## rogi

_Up_

----------

